# L245DT Questions



## sbklf (Dec 23, 2019)

Older tractor, I took a chance on it and its not looking good. Got it running and have a coolant leak that is draining out of the drain hole in the front axle bracket. Cant see it, hoping its just a freeze plug. By the diagram it appears there is one on the front of the block possibly below what they call the front gear case that could be the culprit. Looks like the hard part will be getting the front differential off. After that it looks like the front axle bracket comes off easily.

-Does the front differential just pull off of a splined drive shaft or will I have to get into the differential gear portion to pull it apart to get it off?

The front gear case is the next issue. It was solid dirt between it and the front axle bracket and had been that way so long the tab for one of the bottom bolts was corroded away enough to reveal the bolt. This could also be the water leak source.

-What would an older beat up L245DT with shredder and loader be worth as a parts tractor?

-If I take the loader off, can I just plug the supply and return hydraulic lines or do I need to tie them together?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The diagram I see on the Kubota website does show a plug, but it looks to be inside the cover, not below it. If that leaked it be water in the oil, not on the ground. I would be more inclined to suspect the water pump or related gasket. If that's the source of the leak, you may only need to remove the radiator

Loader supply and return lines most likely need to be connected together. I wouldn't plug or cap anything unless you're sure where fluid comes from and where it goes.


----------



## sbklf (Dec 23, 2019)

The water pump is not leaking and no water in the oil. 

Are the expansion plugs on these engines brass?

So is there some sort of bypass in the loader controller that flows hydraulic oil when the loader is not in use?


----------

